# Pompano on pensacola beach



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

ARE THERE SOME AREAS THAT ARE BETTER TO FISH FOR POMPANO THAN OTHERS? ALSO WHAT ARE THE BEST TIMES OF DAY? HIGH TIDE vs LOW TIDE. SUNRISE--SUNSET? ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You should start using the Search feature..... You will be suprised what you will find...





Here is a start... From search...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/how-read-surf-65252/


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Anydayfishingisagoodday said:


> ARE THERE SOME AREAS THAT ARE BETTER TO FISH FOR POMPANO THAN OTHERS? ALSO WHAT ARE THE BEST TIMES OF DAY? HIGH TIDE vs LOW TIDE. SUNRISE--SUNSET? ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!


Wash out

at High Tide


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I like an incoming tide and prefer mornings... I also won't stay in one spot for more than an hour or so without a bite. Move to a different washout or sandbar break. Some days you'll catch them beyond the sandbar, sometimes right infront of the bar, and sometimes right beyond the shore break. Look for deep holes to soak your bait. Make sure to have both fresh dead shrimp and sand fleas.... never know what the bait of choice will be.


----------

